# You Know You Live On a Farm When.......



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

No kidding, we would have had chicken dinner. Cool story!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> No kidding, we would have had chicken dinner. Cool story!


LOL! My DH will not eat something he feeds. So, I have to be content with the ggs. Besides, I bought the cochins for eye candy anyhow.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

The image of you blow drying a chicken and then eating dinner with it in your lap is priceless! Love your narrative skills too! Bad chicken!! Bad, bad chicken!! :0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

This story was hilarious and adorable. Man, I can't wait to have my own stupid chickens to put me in situations like this.

She is adorable. I can just imagine her feathers blowing in the breeze of the blow dryer with the L'oreal logo underneath or something.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What? you didn't use conditioner? 

Cute story.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

*You Know You Live On a Farm When.......

*I thought you where going to say... when you see an offspring taking the pony for a tour of the house.Poor chicken. Welost a few Frizzles to drowning, we didn't find them in time*. *


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

xD That story was adorable <3 And Coochie is a gorgeous bird!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*You Know You Live On a Farm When.......*
You clean stalls in clothes that city people think that victims of war are wearing, along with the sneakers that you _meant_ to throw away 6 months ago because of the holes. City people start out cleaning their horse's stall in their bling jeans and good boots.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You're having a nice productive day, got food cooked for dinners and suppers and such for the week, got laundry done and work wardrobe ready. You go out to find the bridle for the greenest horse that just came back from the trainers and you spy out of the corner of your eye something NOT ROUTINE.
> 
> Upon further investigation you discover one of the cochins decided to get a drink and went fully into the water tub and got wet. Not only got wet but a) is too dumb to get on the rocks that were put in the tub to enable it to get out and b) has been there long enough that it's now hypothermic, unable to stand on its own and unresponsive.
> 
> ...


That has made me feel so much better as we had some 'fancy bantams' in the UK and could never eat them. When they died they all got a decent burial!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

HombresArablegacy said:


> The image of you blow drying a chicken and then eating dinner with it in your lap is priceless! Love your narrative skills too! Bad chicken!! Bad, bad chicken!! :0
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I can find my camera this weekend, I'll try to get some pics of all the cochins and the favarolles together. We had a chicken to dinner that night, not for but as a guest. So, you know, we set a place at the table. :wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

rocky pony said:


> This story was hilarious and adorable. Man, I can't wait to have my own stupid chickens to put me in situations like this.
> 
> She is adorable. I can just imagine her feathers blowing in the breeze of the blow dryer with the L'oreal logo underneath or something.


Wait til you see a pic or 2 of the whole bunch out cruising. Now that's a hair convention. I ought to see if L'Oreal wants to use 'em for a photo shoot! LOL! Once you have chickens, you'll never got back. I told hubby when we're old and retire, I don't really care where I live as long as I can keep a couple of my girls.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Red Gate Farm said:


> What? you didn't use conditioner?
> 
> Cute story.


LOL! This was an emergency resuscitation! I have been known to bring one in for a bath and a blow dry when they get a bit.....icky. We have a Pat's Chicken Salon Day and all end up cuddled under a blanket watching TV until we fall asleep. Yeah, tell THAT one to the kids. "I didn't have lap dogs, I had lap CHOOKS!".


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Corporal said:


> *You Know You Live On a Farm When.......*
> You clean stalls in clothes that city people think that victims of war are wearing, along with the sneakers that you _meant_ to throw away 6 months ago because of the holes. City people start out cleaning their horse's stall in their bling jeans and good boots.


OH yes! I've been known to clear out a restaurant because a friend and I went to lunch and forgot to change out of our barn boots. YUMMMMMM....NOT! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jaydee said:


> That has made me feel so much better as we had some 'fancy bantams' in the UK and could never eat them. When they died they all got a decent burial!!!


Oh yeah, up until this summer I had some chickens that were so old they hadn't laid an egg in 3 years. They were at the Old Hens Golden Age Retirement Coop. They got treated like the royalty they were. Those girls shot out eggs like bullets from a machine gun when they were in their prime. Kept the Food Bank at the Salvation Army very well supplied to the tune of 40+ dozen eggs a week.


----------

